

Opposing Views: A New Debate Site Where Experts Go Head To Head - dkasper
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/23/opposing-views-launches-as-a-debate-site-where-experts-go-head-to-head/

======
dkasper
Seems like they need a technology section, "RoR vs. Django", "Emacs vs. Vim",
etc.

